# Angeln in Gomera-Kanaren



## Fishbuster (5. Juni 2003)

Ab Morgen, den 6 Juni und  7. Juni findet auf La Gomera das este BIG GAME FISHING Tournament von den Kanaren statt. Man hat es einen Monat vorverlegt wegen der schlechten Fangergebnisse aus dem Vorjahr. Es starten nur  30 Boote. Die letzten Tage haben diese 30 Boote beim "Training" nur insgesamt einen Marlin pro Tag gefangen, also auch sehr schlecht. Mal sehen was das Tournament in den 2 Tagen bringt. Ich werde berichten. Auf Fuerte kann es deshalb nur besser werden !!! Petri Heil:a


----------



## Fishbuster (8. Juni 2003)

*Angeln ion Gomera*

Das Ergebnis vom GOMERA TOURNAMENT: es waren letztendlich 35 Boote am Start und es wurden in zwei Tagen einen BLUE MARLIN (Tag u. Release) und eine kleine GOLMAKRELE (Dorade) gefangen!!! Somit ist das Egebnis wie im Jahr 2002, trotz Vorverlegung um einen Monat, ebenfalls sehr schlecht. Die übriggebliebeben Preise, die sowieso alle sehr bescheiden waren, wurden verlost. Schade. Petri Heil


----------



## marlindream (10. Juni 2003)

Hast recht, momentan ist fischereilich der Wurm drin, aber auf den gesamten Kanaren. Kleine Dorade kann man auch nicht gerade sagen 32 lbs ist ok.


----------



## marlindream (13. Juni 2003)

Hallo  Leute,
die Situation in La Gomera scheint besser zu werden.
Mittwoch waren es drei Blues, zwei wurden verloren.
gestern einer und heute drei, einer mit 400kg.
Es sind auch wieder Bonitos vor der Insel aufgetaucht.
Na mal abwarten was die Zeit um Vollmond bringt.


----------



## marlindream (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,

an der fischereilichen Situation auf La Gomera hat sich ausser ein paar wenigen Fischen bis jetzt nicht viel geaendert.
Die Saison ist bis jetzt sehr schlecht. 
Das Wasser ist kalt, kaum Futterfisch und wenige Marline und Thune. 
Warten wir es ab, die Fische muessen kommen!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Yellowfin2 (29. Juni 2003)

Hallo ,
ich kann das nur bestätigen bin gerade wieder zurück aus Gomera .3 Wochen war ich da ,8 Ausfahrten kein Marlin o.Thun zu gesicht bekommen selbst an der Küste auf Wahoo u. Barracuda lief überhaut nichts.
Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch Big Game auf den Kanaren auszuüben?

Gruß Yellowfin2.


----------



## grünfüssler (29. Juni 2003)

tja....was soll man zum thema big game und kanaren schon schreiben.
wir waren vor 3 wochen in fuerteventura.
auch wir bis auf einen einzigen  guten tag am riff ohne nennenswerte erfolge.
die berufsfischer haben aber in der gleichen zeit fische in guten mengen und ordentlichen gewichten gefangen.
also waren auch fische da.........
vielleicht arbeiten sie zur richtigen zeit mit den richtigen methoden und bringen daher regelmässig gute  fische in den hafen ???
die berufsfischer müssen schliesslich von dem leben was sie fangen.
anderst auf den "big game" booten.
warum sollen sich die kommerziellen skipper auch noch anstrengen ??
ihr geld bekommen sie ja leider immer von uns,scheiss egal ob wir fische fangen oder nicht.
dann passen sie doch lieber auf das sie schön ausschlafen können,das sie bloss nicht zuviel benzin verfahren und das das boot immer schön sauber bleibt.schliesslich kommt ja nachher gleich noch die zweite gruppe des tages zum fischen.und wer lässt sehr gut zahlende kunden schon gerne warten weil er erst noch das boot reinigen und die gefangenen fische vom vormittag versorgen muss....................igittigitt
und wenn wir nicht wiederkommen,scheissegal für die nepper,dann kommen leider hundert andere angler nach.
ich denke einfach das die trägheit und die routine auf manchen kommerziellen big game booten der eigentliche grund für die "beissflaute" auf den kanaren ist.
meiner meinung nach stinken diese abzockermethoden aber weiter als bis zum himmel.........
die richtige methode zur richtigen zeit(siehe berufsfischer)bringt auch auf den kanaren immer noch den gewünschten erfolg.
sonst würden viele canarios schon bald verhungern...........
gruss....dasistsauerfussel


----------



## marlindream (30. Juni 2003)

Hi Yellowfin,

mit welchem Boot bist Du denn in Gomera gefahren?


----------



## Yellowfin2 (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo Marlindream,
ich war drei Wochen in Valle gran Rey und bin bei Eberhard gefahren,das Boot ist günstiger als die grossen Big Game Yachten.Ich war auch 2x in San Sebastian und habe mir die Marina
angeschaut eigentlich die schönste auf den Kanaren.Persönlich habe ich dich nicht angetroffen aber ich habe mir dein Boot und deine Shimano Ausrüstung (sie standen gerade draussen) angesehen,vom Bootssteg natürlich.Macht alles einen guten Eindruck,vielleicht komme ich nächstes Jahr mal zu dir zum fischen.
Ob ich dieses Jahr noch einmal auf die Kanaren komme kann ich 
noch nicht sagen,man muß zuviel Geld investieren um einen Großfisch an die Leine zubekommen.

Gruß aus Hamburg
yellowfin2


----------



## Fishbuster (30. Juni 2003)

Qualität hat immer seinen Preis! Das Boot von dem Eberhard ist leider am Ende, es steht schon sehr lange zum Verkauf.


----------



## marlindream (2. Juli 2003)

Weder ist das Boot von Eberhard am Ende, noch steht es zum Verkauf.
Es ist eben nur kein Boot zum big game fischen auf dem offenen Meer.
Man kann mit diesem Boot auch sehr grosse Fische zum Anbiss bringen, aber fangen und landen stellen Crew und Boot vor richtige Probleme. 
Wenn man ein vernuenftiges Boot mit vernuenftigen Geraet zum Einsatz bringt hat das auch seinen Preis. Vernueftige Boote schliessen auch eine umfangreiche Sicherheitsausruestung ( Rettungsinsel, Funkgeraet....) mit ein!!


----------



## Fishbuster (2. Juli 2003)

Marlindream, ich muss mich entschuldigen! Das Boot mit Info zum Verkauf ist vom BERNHARD nicht Eberhard. Habe ich verwechselt.
Fährt auch Gomera u. La Palma. Günter-Fishbuster


----------



## marlindream (3. Juli 2003)

Das Boot von Bernhard steht zum Verkauf - das ist richtig.
Aber es ist auch nicht am Ende, sondern im Gegenteil in guten, gepflegtem Zustand.


----------



## marlindream (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,
also das fischen in La Gomera in den vergangen drei Tagen ist total verrueckt. Erst ist kein Fisch zu sehen, und von heute auf morgen das Meer voll mit Blue Marlins. Von fuenf Booten am Freitag hatte jeder einen Kontakt, die meisten mehrere. Vier Boote hatten auch gefangen.  Am Samstag das beste Boot 3 Fische released und einen verloren. Der groesste 900 + lbs!!. Sonntag wieder "nur" ein Blue Marlin! Bonito ist da, das Wasser ist warm- mal sehen was die naechsten Tage bringen. Wir hoffen das der Fisch nun endlich mit Verspaetung eingetroffen ist.

Gruesse 
Christian


----------



## grünfüssler (7. Juli 2003)

da kann man doch wirklich nur viel spass wünschen 
hoffe das ihr noch den einen oder anderen schwertträger auf die schuppen legt.
gruss ....das wärejetztgernedafussel


----------



## ullsok (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo Christian,

das war ja klar, kaum bin ich weg, kommen die Fische#t 
Hoffentlich bleiben sie auch da, sodass du noch einige fangen kannst#h

Viele Grüsse
Uwe

P.S.: Der erste Zander mußte auch schon dran glauben


----------



## walhalla (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Uwe,

Nicht aufgeben - Naechstes Mal hast  du mehr  glueck.

Tight lines
Matthias


----------



## marlindream (7. Juli 2003)

Hi Uwe,
so kann es gehen, aber bei den wenigen Tagen mit Fisch ( bisher!!) muss man auch eine gewaltige Portion Glueck haben. Klappt schon mal irgend wo und irgend wann. Uebrigens dicke GT's faengt man auch nicht alle Tage!! Habe uebrigends die Geschichten ueber die Tarpons unter den Bruecken noch nicht zu den Akten gelegt.
Heute wurde von drei Booten einer gefangen einer verloren und zwei waren hinter den Lures, hatten  aber nicht gebissen.
Schoene Gruesse
Christian


----------



## marlindream (10. Juli 2003)

Hi Leute,
ja derFisch ist nun endlich da. Vorgestern zwei Boote, vier Blues gefangen, einer verloren. Gestern drei Boote zwei Bluesgefangen und heute drei Boote drei Blues gefangen, zwei verloren. Heute sind auch Bigeyes aufgetaucht.
Das Wasser ist warm, Koederfisch ist da, das kann nur noch besser werden.

Christian


----------



## grünfüssler (11. Juli 2003)

super sache.......
da kann man doch nur gratulieren.
so schön wollte ich es mal haben 
gruss....das wärejetztgernedafussel


----------



## grünfüssler (13. Juli 2003)

wie ist die lage denn im moment auf fuerteventura und gomera?
würde es sinn machen nächste woche kurz runterzukommen ?????
gruss......das willwasthunfussel


----------



## Istvan (13. Juli 2003)

Wat´n dat´n?
willwasthunfussel
Entzugserscheinungen?

Istvan


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (13. Juli 2003)

viel spaß


----------



## grünfüssler (14. Juli 2003)

MA RL IN  TENSIV DRÜBER NACHDENKEN........
*OOHHHMMMMMMMMMM*....
jepp.
wenn ich es richtige sehe habe ich entzugserscheinungen.
wie die sau.
ich kann schon nichtmal mehr geradeaus pinkeln so schlimm bin ich am zittern.
wird zeit das ich zum flieger komme und dann 5 stunden später im boot sitze.
dann fühle ich mich bestimmt gleich wieder viiiiiiiiiiel besser.
hoffe ich........
glaube ich......
gruss.....das  entziehungenhatfussel


----------

